# sons new grim reaper costume 2010



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of my sons costume for 2010


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, K! How old is he?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats pretty cool! did you make it or buy it?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude thats amazing! looks like a prop only its not! lol you make it? looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool costume, he look great! Small suggestion if you are interested...glue in a small piece of styrofoam to top inside of mask to raise it up a bit & give him a clearer line of vision out of the mask. But the whole costume together is very cool, I'm sure he'll have a blast wearing it


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice suggestion fick209  Just get some black eyeshadow and use it to completely cover his eyes


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope he is working your haunt? He could sure have some fun with that on! Looks great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He is 14 years old. I purchased the costume from zagone studious, he researched the web for days and found this costume after his werewolf idea fell through.He is a complete halloween nut....just like his dad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is one kick-ass costume!! Way cool.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Nothing like bringing up the next generation right! 
Great costume. Can't wait to hear how well it works for scaring the neighborhood.


----------

